# MV Northern Rover



## robparsons101 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am trying to find information on my grandfather. He served aboard the MV Northern Rover. When the war broke out he stayed aboard under reserve staus. I know where the memorial is and the crew list and also the fact that it was torpedoed by U59 on 31st October 1939 with the loss of all hands. Unfortunately my mother never really knew him because she was too young and my grandmother never spoke of him. Any information regarding the ship or any surviving relatives would be extremely usefull. I know it's a long shot but I have exhausted most information services.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Rob
Have you tried contacting the owners if their still in existance

Mac Line Limited London


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

As the same question on the MN site http://www.mowbars.plus.com


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a photo of the 'Northern Duke' a sistership of the 'Northern Rover', built by the same company, in the same year and with the same dimensions, at the following URL (about 2/3 down the page):
http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/naval_trawlers.htm
http://werften.fischtown.de/archiv/bnliste17.html

A few details, found on a Navy forum:
http://www.clockworkeye.com/harrytatesnavy/forum/toast.asp?sub=show&action=posts&fid=7&tid=243

Bruce C


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
NORTHERN ROVER Official number 165344. Was one of 15 similar vessels which carried the NORTHERN prefix built as War repatriations. Probably by Rickmers Werft but some sources say Schichau Seebeckwerft, Bremerhaven in 1936.
She was owned by Lever Brothers (The soap powder manufacturers) Under the operating company Mac Line Ltd. London. Port Number LO 164. Originally fishing out of Fleetwood she was transferred to Grimsby in 1937. 
She was requisitioned in August 1939 operated out of Kirkwall on contraband patrol.
Most sources say she was sunk by U-59 which was on her second patrol also sinking Fishing Trawlers LYNX II and ST NIDAN.
There is a do***ent in the British National Archives concerning the loss of NORTHERN ROVER. File reference ADM1/11077

Roger


A pic of her sister ship NORTHERN FOAM


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Again,
from the National Archive file reference ADM199/2563


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Welcome Roger*

Hello Roger,

Welcome aboard. Glad you are here your expertise is well known on other forums and will be an asset on here.

Rgds


----------



## robparsons101 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Northern Rover*

I would like to express my thanks to everyone who has helped me here. I am extremely gratefull. Thank you.
Rob


----------



## dad117 (Jul 21, 2007)

hi
my grand father was killed on the northern rover
Harold william baker

cheers


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A belated greetings to you dad117 and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------

